# Cleaning DIY measuring instruments



## shaheedtait (26/2/19)

Hey guys. 

Not sure if this is the right place.

Anyway... I want to start mixing my own "bathtub brew" I did manage to get some concentrates, measuring tools and bottles. My concern is I would like to give all the goods a nice clean before i start using them. What can i use to make sure everything is as clean as possible especially the bottles as the supplier gives open bottles with separate caps. 
I have heard of people using the milton sterilization tabs but I'm not sure if it will have any impact on taste.

Any thoughts guys

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/2/19)

Milton tabs wont affect the taste bud, its a good way to sterilize plastic equipment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien (26/2/19)

Good question. My first DIY supplies are on the way and I have not even thought about this part. I sometimes bottle sauces and preserves and found that my dishwasher does a good sterilisation job for that so maybe it will work in this case too. Let's see what the experts say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/2/19)

I just wash everything in hot water. I think we can get a bit too alarmist about health hazards. When you braai or stand over a stove frying sausages or bacon, you are breathing in carcinogenic smoke and burnt food and oil/fat particles constantly. Would you wear a surgical face mask to avoid these risks?

Yes, we don't want to inhale machine oil residues on a new atty, or factory process residues in glass or dropper bottles. But I think a wash in hot water is sufficient. We breathe in toxic stuff all the time, I'm sure we'll survive vaping juice out of a bottle that isn't 100% sterile.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/2/19)

RichJB said:


> I just wash everything in hot water. I think we can get a bit too alarmist about health hazards. When you braai or stand over a stove frying sausages or bacon, you are breathing in carcinogenic smoke and burnt food and oil/fat particles constantly. Would you wear a surgical face mask to avoid these risks?
> 
> Yes, we don't want to inhale machine oil residues on a new atty, or factory process residues in glass or dropper bottles. But I think a wash in hot water is sufficient. We breathe in toxic stuff all the time, I'm sure we'll survive vaping juice out of a bottle that isn't 100% sterile.


 
Agreed, I usually reuse my plastic and glass dropper bottles. Once the previous juice is finished, i wash all my bottles with HOT water which also assists as the water evaporates quicker than cold water after the wash. Then i close them up and use them when needed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/2/19)

Dont think chubby gorrila bottle will make it in dishwasher, they all deformed when I put them on pot boiling water.

As for cleaning, I agree. Who ever threw the ciggie away if it fell on the ground? Did anyone checked how clean the hands of the tobacco pickers were? Or if they picked their noses while picking tobacco leafs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/2/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 

Here you go. Take a look at a tobacco worker's hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

